# Bridget Carlson Seminar



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've never made it to a Bridget seminar, but have spoken to lots of people who have. I have never heard as many mixed reviews for a seminar as her. It seems everyone either loves her or doesn't care for her at all. I think I would like her.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm going to one in August, I hope. CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just curious, did she address the use of an e-collar in training?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> just curious, did she address the use of an e-collar in training?


No she did not mention an e-collar, though I know she uses one in field training.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> No she did not mention an e-collar, though I know she uses one in field training.


That is one of the discussions that have been on here in the past. But I'm pretty sure I've seen pictures on her website with the dogs having e-collars on, for field training.

Can you tell us anything else about the seminar?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Bogey's Mom said:


> I'm going to one in August, I hope. CAN'T WAIT!


Are you taking about Bridget's seminar at Stone City in August?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

my4goldens said:


> Are you taking about Bridget's seminar at Stone City in August?


Yep! I am about 85% sure I will be there. Just waiting to check one thing on my husband's schedule. But I am only going to audit. I don't feel ready to bring the dogs yet. I need to absorb more of it before I try to tackle listening to her and wrangling the wild child(ren) at the same time! I am forcing myself to ONLY audit for a full year. Don't want to make the mistake of going to quickly.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Yep! I am about 85% sure I will be there. Just waiting to check one thing on my husband's schedule. But I am only going to audit. I don't feel ready to bring the dogs yet. I need to absorb more of it before I try to tackle listening to her and wrangling the wild child(ren) at the same time! I am forcing myself to ONLY audit for a full year. Don't want to make the mistake of going to quickly.


I'm one of the contact people for it. Let me know as soon as you know if you are going to audit. Hope you can make it!! We are very excited about this seminar.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Okay, forgive any misspellings as I am still under the influence of some pretty strong pain killers for my tooth.

Bridgets seminar follows a logical progression starting from the importance of building and keeping a happy attitude. She is BIG on praise and encourages teaching tricks to teach them how to learn as well as help relieve stress from training. Another of her things is to build in the dogs a cue word which the dogs will react to in training, similar to a clicker but you can take your cue word into the ring with you, you cannot take a clicker. Her dogs work for their food. One of the many Ah-Ha moments I had was she doesn't keep food on her when training (except in the early teaching stages). They both go, at the cue word, to a pre-determined place where she delivers the reward. Dogs can smell when you do have food (training) and when you don't (show), well dah, why didn't I think of that???? 

Bridget is big on frequent short (5 minute) sessions and always wants the dog to achieve something with the training. One thing, if I follow her method, which I plan on, I should lose a lot of weight, she is always moving and active! Her dog's attitude was awesome. She worked with Dooley a lot, partly because she felt sorry for me and my bad tooth, but he did great with her. She passed out a 22 page hand out and answered a lot of questions. I don't know who could say anything negative about her, what dog wouldn't want to play all day and learn so much! I can't say enough about my experience. Hope this helped.

Bogey's Mom...If it doesn't cost more to bring a dog, you should try to bring one if you can. It might not be as bad as you think!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Okay, forgive any misspellings as I am still under the influence of some pretty strong pain killers for my tooth.
> 
> Bridgets seminar follows a logical progression starting from the importance of building and keeping a happy attitude. She is BIG on praise and encourages teaching tricks to teach them how to learn as well as help relieve stress from training. Another of her things is to build in the dogs a cue word which the dogs will react to in training, similar to a clicker but you can take your cue word into the ring with you, you cannot take a clicker. Her dogs work for their food. One of the many Ah-Ha moments I had was she doesn't keep food on her when training (except in the early teaching stages). They both go, at the cue word, to a pre-determined place where she delivers the reward. Dogs can smell when you do have food (training) and when you don't (show), well dah, why didn't I think of that????
> 
> ...


I believe Bridget's seminar we are hosting may be a different format than the one you attended. I think it is the first one like it that Bridget is presenting, the first day being centered on motivational techniques, and on the second day being centered on problem solving. We only had 20 working spots available and they are filled, but we have unlimited auditing spots. We had a very good response to this seminar. I can't wait. Will be a very exciting and busy weekend.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have had the pleasure of watching Bridget show her dogs several times in obedience, and they are always a true joy to watch. Happy, motivated, precise working dogs.


----------

